# OT.. bin laden dead



## MikeZ (May 1, 2011)

.... just confirmed obama is about to make a speach


----------



## SpikeC (May 1, 2011)

US has the body. Gunshot to the head.


----------



## MikeZ (May 1, 2011)

man ill cook for that cia agent anyday...


----------



## UglyJoe (May 2, 2011)

fantastic news


----------



## so_sleepy (May 2, 2011)

The diplomacy could get a little dicey since it was US forces operating inside Pakistan. At least they made sure he was not captured alive.

CNN, keeps using the word "assassination,"... curious.


----------



## MikeZ (May 2, 2011)

it was not cia.. special ops & navy SEALS.. obama said all along he would go into pakistan if he knew bin laden was there


----------



## steeley (May 2, 2011)

CIA [SAD] GROUP
hats off to them boys


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 2, 2011)

Too bad it wasn't that guy that got arrested for being a badass a few years back. I was rooting for him, anyways.


----------



## Salty dog (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Jay (May 2, 2011)

so_sleepy said:


> The diplomacy could get a little dicey since it was US forces operating inside Pakistan.


 
Well that's just tough, isn't it.


----------



## DWSmith (May 2, 2011)

The CIA may have led the attack but it was a Navy SEAL who did the deed! GO NAVY!


----------



## Mattias504 (May 2, 2011)

Scott,
I saw that pic on the front page of NYtimes last night. That is one of the coolest pictures I have seen in a while.


----------



## cnochef (May 2, 2011)

Burial at sea my ass! You just know those Navy Seals drew straws to see who got to throw his dead ass out of the helicopter.:headbang:


----------



## ecchef (May 2, 2011)

Another world-class miserable a$$hole bites the dust. :gun1: 

I particularly enjoy the bit about them using a woman as a "human shield" when the bullets started flying. Seems like someone could make a fortune selling kevlar burkas over there. :ninja: Right from the top down, these fanatical douchebags are all pussys, through and through.

I guess I better stop using taxis for a while and take the subway instead, what with the Pakis all pissed off about their boy getting 86'd and nobody tipping them off. :excited:

Oh, I'm sorry if I offended anyone. Not! :saythat:


----------



## DWSmith (May 2, 2011)

cnochef said:


> Burial at sea my ass! You just know those Navy Seals drew straws to see who got to throw his dead ass out of the helicopter.:headbang:


 
After they tied an anvil to his head to make sure he stayed down. I'll bet he made a monumential splash!:lol2:


----------



## apicius9 (May 2, 2011)

Sorry, but I would have preferred if he had been tried in court. IMHO, 9/11 was a criminal act and should be treated as such. I have to admit that I am a bit disturbed by people celebrating his assassination in the streets. Can anyone remind me why we are morally superior when we publicly celebrate the death of a radical compared to radicals celebrating the death of an American? What would really impress me is if people were on the street celebrating when the government closes the concentration camp in Guantanamo. 

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC (May 2, 2011)

It seems strange to me that they would just chuck his body into the sea right away. How do we know this is true?


----------



## mr drinky (May 2, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> It seems strange to me that they would just chuck his body into the sea right away. How do we know this is true?



We don't, but they may produce film at some point. Islamic law generally requires burial in the first 24 hours, but I also think that if he died on land he was supposed to be buried on land pointing towards mecca. Oh well...

k.


----------



## thistle (May 2, 2011)

I think it was handled properly, I don't think there's any doubt of his guilt, & we executed him in a humane fashion-I would rather be shot in the head by a trained sniper than have to choose to jump from a burning skyscraper. I'm just sorry it took so long, but I hope he was afraid every miserable day he lived after that. And I m grateful to all the military & intelligence people who have been working diligently on this problem. I'm not dancing in the streets, but I can understand why others are...


----------



## deanb (May 2, 2011)

9/11 wasn't just a criminal act, it was an act of war. Al Queda was acting under the aegis of the Taliban. If anyone ever deserved killing it was Osama. He got off easy.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 3, 2011)

As for me, there has only ever been one death that was worthy of celebrating.


----------



## sudsy9977 (May 7, 2011)

as someone who's mother was in the world trade center working when it was attacked(she made it out alive thank god), i'm glad he is gone......might not affect terrorist groups as much as some would hope but it is one less in my book.....ryan

p.s.-on a side note i just got back from a trip to scotland....the cab driver knew we were from the us and thanked us for killing osama....i thought it was pretty weird...ryan


----------



## Tristan (May 8, 2011)

I'm a believer of old fashioned justice - an eye for an eye and such. I respect the views that taking a human life is sacrosanct etc, but personally, sometimes the bad guy just needs to be deleted.

I just hope that his death isn't a beacon for all the divergent cells to coalesce into a more organised unit.


----------

